# Opera Leonardo



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

Has anyone had any experience with this bike? I can't find any reviews or anything and since it kinda is a Pinarello......
Any thoughts?


----------



## jsevil (May 28, 2004)

I have riden an Opera Palladio (Ti with Carbon rear stays) for 2 years now and couldn't be happier. You can check out my review of the Palladio and three reviews of the Leonardo on the reviews section of this site.


----------



## brett (Aug 14, 2005)

i live in australia and purchased leonardo mid 2004. what a beautiful bike. it is an extremly responsive frame and holds its line very well when cornering at speed. I have 10 speed dura ace and have ugraded recently with deda alanera integrated bars and deda carbon cranks. I have a set of mavic carbone rims and time rxs ti carbon pedals. All up i am very happy


----------



## alibaba93 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Opera Leonardo FP*

This is one seriously hot looking ride. I thought I had cured myself of bike lust with a one of a kind Seven Ti/Carbon creation purchased earlier this year, but I am seriously considering putting my marriage into jeopardy with another addition to the collection. See the photos of Valverde's ride at the TDF.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2005/tour05/tech/?id=valverde_opera/IMG_0455


----------



## jsevil (May 28, 2004)

*Not to add fuel to the fire but.....*

.....the Leonardo is seriously gorgeous in addition to being serious bikes, as are the other Operas and you won't be disappointed when you see them in person. Now here comes the best part, they are practically giving the Leonardos away at $2300 and they are expecting some Iles Balears team issues in the US this summer (http://www.bikyle.com/Opera.asp). If I didn't already have the Palladio (which I bought two years ago for the same price as the Leonardo sells today), I'd be all over that.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I considered a 2005 Leonardo for $2300 but I think the reason they are going so cheap is it doesn't come with the now trademark Pinarello dogleg fork/seatstays.

For this reason I decided to wait for a 2006 Galileo when they are available. This bike is too cheapy for most of you here. But a steal considering they are a poor-man's Dogma FP. The 2006 bike will have the same funky Onda fork/seatstays as the high end bikes. The bike will only be sold complete with less than stellar components though.

I already got an all CF ride in a Giant TCR Comp 1 (16.5 lbs too), so I'm just looking for an economical Italian counterpoint: Alu frame OK. One thing good about the Pinarellos are the low-end models have the same geometry and handling as the high end stuff.


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

I also like the Galileo. Any idea on price as a complete bike? Also, they won't be selling it as a frame set only?


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

jnims29 said:


> I also like the Galileo. Any idea on price as a complete bike? Also, they won't be selling it as a frame set only?


Yes, you can't buy the frame alone, which is a bummer. It will only come as a complete bike with Ultegra or Shimano 105. Rims are SH550 too, though I've heard good things about them. All other stuff like stem, seatpost, crank, saddle are M.O.ST - Pinarello's branded product. While the high-end M.O.ST bottom bracket is found on stuff like the Dogma, I'm pretty sure most of this stuff is black anodized Alu components sourced in Taiwan. I asked Pinarello about this but haven't gotten a reply.

The bike will come with a M.O.ST compact crank, which is nice, and will run $2150 with Ultegra and $1900 with SH105. 'Course with the Ultegra, shifting duties should be second to none.

According to CompetitiveCyclist (CC), the 2006 Galileo will have the exact same Onda fork and seatstays as the high-end stuff - funky dogleg shape and all. The Alu frame should be lighter than the 2005 model as well. The red/black color scheme isn't all that bad either.

It's a good opportunity to experience the handling and unique look of a Pinarello without mortgaging the house. 

This pic is courtesy of CC.


----------



## georgiem (Oct 27, 2005)

*Opera Leonardo query*

we also have an 04 Opera Leonardo in our family which has started making an annoying 'creaking' sound. have you or anyone else heard of this problem? we've totally pulled the bike apart, greased it, replaced all components and it still creaks?


----------



## jsevil (May 28, 2004)

georgiem said:


> we also have an 04 Opera Leonardo in our family which has started making an annoying 'creaking' sound. have you or anyone else heard of this problem? we've totally pulled the bike apart, greased it, replaced all components and it still creaks?


My 03 Opera Palladio also creaks on occasion (usually after riding in the rain). I also looked everywhere (BB, saddle, pedals, chainring bolts, headset, stem, etc, etc) and couldn't solve the issue. Then I remembered it started to happen after I had taken off the bolt that holds the cable router for the rear brakes and deraileur under the BB to get the serial number. Whenever it begins to creak, I unscrew that bolt under the BB, clean it, regrease it, and squirt some synthetic lube into the hole. I can't explain why it works but it stops the creaking for about 1000 miles (or until the next rainfall). Good luck!


----------



## georgiem (Oct 27, 2005)

*thanks for your response*

Hey there fellow Opera fan,

Thanks for your response as to my bikes 'creaking' sounds. l'll try your advice with the cable guide, this would be great if l too could share your easy solution. Otherwise the bike is a real gem to ride, you could say that l love it.Its geared with 05' chorus, easton tempest II wheelset, carbon selcof stem and bars, fizik arionne seat (very plush).Its also a none listed factory colour, gold and carbon, which gives it a certain amount of rarity, there is only three l'm told in Australia, in this colour combo.
Anyway, thanks again for your time and response to my query and hey if your ever over our way, drop us a line and we'll hit the open road for a spin, there is some amazing riding over here.
Greg M
Geelong Australia


----------



## jsevil (May 28, 2004)

Sounds like a beautiful bike, especially the paint scheme. My Palladio is a stock blue/grey/carbon color with 03 Chorus 10s, Mavic Open Pro silver rims, Deda bars/stem, Chorus ti seatpost, and a classic white perforated leather Selle San Marco regal saddle with the copper rivets in the back (can't seem to get comfy with another saddle but haven't yet tried the Arione). Thanks for the invite, I am traveling a lot more with my bike these days, but Oz is a a bit far from Miami. Let me know if you are ever in the neighborhood.


----------

